# Northern Cyprus (Turkish Administration)



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Lefkoşa and around...


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

wow, Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus looks better than I imagine 

thanks for the pics.


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

Highways work quite good in Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus. It's fun driving on those highways enjoying the panaroma.. Btw the architecture is the same in Palermo, Sicily; also vegetation. Lovely country indeed!


----------



## Tekir (Jun 4, 2003)

Good place...

Honeymoon place of my parents.


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice photos, thanks 

Is there any chance for two Cypriot republics' reunion in near future?


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Please discuss such topics in the DLM section of the forum. 

Nice place there tough I've never been.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Near East University - TRNC


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

How many universities are there ?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Really.....I dont know what to say.


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

As far as I know there are 5 universities. For further info visit their websites.

Girne American University http://www.gau.edu.tr
Eastern Mediterrian University http://www.emu.edu.tr/
Europian University of Lefke http://www.lefke.edu.tr/
Cyprus International University http://www.ciu.edu.tr/
Near East University http://www.neu.edu.tr/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Famaugusta cathedral is :drool: nice pics!!


----------



## kenaney (Dec 2, 2005)

nice pics kuvvacci, thanks for sharing it. Personnaly i didnt expected northern cyprus like this, very nice pics tbh.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

CityZen said:


> As far as I know there are 5 universities. For further info visit their websites.
> 
> Girne American University http://www.gau.edu.tr
> Eastern Mediterrian University http://www.emu.edu.tr/
> ...


Also METU NCC (Middle East Technical University Northern Cyprus Campus) http://www.ncc.metu.edu.tr/ can be counted, which has opened this year.

*METU Northern Cyprus*











The Culture Center..


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures, Turkish Cyprus is beautiful.


----------



## space_invader (Oct 20, 2004)

It really is beautiful. I'm gonna try and book a holiday there this year . . . 

gotta see that gothic mosque!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^Don't spend much in casinos.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks kay: I would like to see photos of the interior!!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice photos  kay: the other day i´ve seen a little movie about cyprus citizens who once lived here, and wanted visit their old house, it's a nice but dramatic one.. every european citizen should see this.. http://www.lff.org.uk/films_details.php?FilmID=582


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

i though Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus is a poor area...but i just realize now....
Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus is a beautiful place... i start like it.
thank you Kuvvaci


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Girne and Karpaz*


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

The best part of the island IMO...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Tekir said:


> Let me tell you a thing. In the islands, I heard bugs are bigger? Is it correct? If yes, I am scared to death of bugs. I really dread them...


I heard the same...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Lombak said:


> I wouldn't mind paying couple of thousand dollars to be there right now.wow


look that water :uh:


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

wow very impressive...i am going to visit Northern Cyprus!!!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

I think Girne is the most beatiful city of Northern Cyprus.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Arpels said:


> thanks kay: I would like to see photos of the interior!!


Here you are, with some exterior..


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Some Hotels from Girne..

Pia Bella



Merit Crystal Cove







Denizkizi


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

GOSH!!! These fotos make me only suffer!! Stop this torture pleaseeee... Ok I promise I'll plan a short visit to Girne this summer. 
TR of Northern Cyprus is going to expose itself to an influx of tourists I reckon!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

now i understand why my cousins studied and are living there


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

CityZen said:


> GOSH!!! These fotos make me only suffer!! Stop this torture pleaseeee...


For a while I thought somebody else wrote this sentence :lol:


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Once again - nice photos 

What is the currency of northern Cyprus? Turkish lira?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

System_Halted said:


> Here you are, with some exterior..


cool, is a beautiful structure, thanks kay:


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

@Kuvvaci


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

I add some info about TR of Northern Cyprus.. Can be useful for the ones who have seen this topic and still haven't planned for this summer.  Here it is:

• Geography 
Cyprus is the third largest island in the Mediterranean after Sardinia and Sicily. It lies 70 kms. From Turkey, 100 kms. From Syria and 320 kms. From Egypt. 

• Climate 
Mediterranean climate, with long dry summers from mid-May to mid-October and with mild winters from December to February, which are separated by short autumn and spring seasons. 

• Language 
Turkish. 

• Religion 
%99 Muslim, %1 Orthodox, Maronit and Catholic 

• Capital City 
Lefkoşa (Nicosia) Population 39,176. 

• Other Cities 
Gazimağusa (Famagusta) population 27,637 , Girne (Kyrenia) population 14,205 , Güzelyurt population 12,865 , Lefke population 6,490 , Yeni İskele population 2,814. 

• Area 
3,355 kilometer square. 

• Population 
200,587. 

• Language 
Language is Turkish but English is widely understood. 

• How To Come To North Cyprus 
The Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus can be reached by both sea and air. 
By Air; Cyprus Turkish Airlines, Turkish Airlines and İstanbul Airlines provide an important network from international airports to Ercan via Turkey. For the timetables, prices and information, inquiries can be made at the offices of the above mentioned airlines and also from the travel agents and foreign representatives. 
By Sea; There are scheduled ferry-boat services from Mersin to Gazimağusa (Famagusta) three times a week. There are daily sea-bus and ferry services from Taşucu to Girne. Also from Alanya, Antalya and Anamur services are organised during summer months to Girne. 

• Kıbrıs Turkish Airlines 
- Lefkoşa: ++90 392 22 73 820 
- İstanbul: ++90 212 267 09 73 
- Ankara: ++90 312 418 04 25 
- London: ++44 171 930 4851 
- Heatrow: ++44 181 897 1731 

• Turkish Airlines 
- Lefkoşa: ++90 392 22 71 06 
- Ankara: ++90 312 419 28 00/15 hat 
- London: ++44 171 499 44 99 

• Duty Free Allowances 
Up to 400 cigarettes per adult,or 500 gram of tobacco or 50 cigars. 1 litre of spirits or 1 litre of wine. Up to 100cl. Perfume. NB: It is strictly prohibited to export antiques or archaeological materials. 

• Passports and Visas 
A valid passport is necessary for entering and a visa is granted on entrance to Northern Cyprus. 

• Coastline 
The beaches of Northern Cyprus are among the cleanest and safest ın the Medıterranean. The average water temperature is 24C between May and October. The summer season sees the Hotel Beaches offering an excellent service to its customers ın terms of eating and drinking facilities, not failing to mention the provision of beach umbrellas and beach loungers. Some of these beaches will also offer activities such as water skiing, banana rides, jet-ski, wind surfing and scuba diving. 

• Emergency 
Forest Fire 177, Police 155, First Aid 112. 

• Accomodation 
A wide range of accomodation is offered, ranging from 1,2,3, and 4 star Hotels, Hotel-Bungalows, Hotel-Apartments to camping and Self Catering Apartments and Villas. 

• Traffic 
Please drive on the left.Traffic and road signs are International. Maximum speed is 100km./hr. Vehicles entering Northern Cyprus must be insured upon arrival. Seat belts must be worn.. Drivers are prohibited to drive under the influence of alcohol. The limit is 50 mgr (As in Europe). 

• Car Rental 
This service is available in all main towns and some hotels. British or International Drivers Licence is required. Rental cars have red number plates. 

• Telephone 
The code for England is 00 44 followed by the local number but omitting the first number (0). From England the code is 00 90 392 followed by the local Cypriot number. Public telephone booths are available and telephone cards can be purchased from the Telecommunications Office. 

• Post 
The outgoing postal system is reliable. Incoming mail must be suffixed “Mersin-10, Turkey” and not “Northern Cyprus”. The history of the postal service in Northern Cyprus will definitely be of interest to all philatelists. 

• Electricity 
220/240 Volts A/. A standard three pin British plug is used. 

• Public Transport 
A good, inexpensive network of buses and mini-buses operates between all the main towns, in addition there are Dolmuş (shared taxis) operating on the same routes. Taxis are widely available but do not carry a meter, however, there are standard journeys. 

• Restaurants
A large selection of restaurants exist, ranging from the humble Çorbacı (Soup House) where truly ethnic cuisine is served, to fashionable French, Chinese and Indian Cuisine Restaurants. Prices vary accordingly. There are also a number of excellent Cypriot Cuisine Restaurants which offer very good value for money. 

• Bars 
A wide range to suit all tastes, serving, local beers, rakı and brandy and of course imported alcohol. 

• Tourist Information 
Tourist Information Offices are available in all major towns. Tour guides, Hotel Receptionists, Taxi drivers and the locals are also a good source of information. 

• Opening Hours 
Shops are open with some variations but generally 
Summer: 8:00-13:00 and 16:00-19:00 
Winter: 9:00-13:00 and 14:00-18:00 

Banks (Mon-Fri) 
Summer: 8:00-12:00 
Winter: 8:00-12:00 and 14:00-16:00 

Public Services 
Summer: 
Monday, 07:30-14:00 and 15:30-18:00 
Tuesday-Friday, 07:30-14:00 
Winter 
Monday-Friday, 08:00-13:00 and 14:00-17:00 

• Currency 
The Turkish Lira. Eurocheques, Travellers Cheques, Sterling, Dollars and other major currencies may be used or exchanged in the larger towns. NB. While no restrictions are placed on imports of foreign exchange, large amounts should be declared to customs upon entry. Up to $10,000 may be exported. 

• Public Holidays 
1 January, New Year’s Day 
23 April, Children’s Day 
1 May, Labour Day 
19 May, Youth and Sports Day 
20 July, Peace and Freedom Day 
30 August, Victory Day 
29 October, Turkish Republic Day 
15 November, Northern Cyprus Republic Day 

There are also several Religious holidays or “Bayrams” which like the Christian festival of Easter, change every year.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmmm, starting to think how does one immigrate there...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

I would like to swim in the sea now..the beach pictures are cool


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

salvius said:


> Hmmm, starting to think how does one immigrate there...


no need to immigrate, but espacialy British people buy some properties there.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*some more photos of Girne*


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Stunning pics here, I now understood that I underestimated the beauty of TRNC, pics more frequently please.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Merit Hotell looks good....nice designed


----------



## Artagun (Mar 6, 2005)

TRNC looks amazing... I only thing is that their steering wheels are on the right... I have never been to such a country, so I might get killed trying to cross the street. scary...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Driving on the left...that is something tough


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

which city is the first pic above ?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Girne


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^Girne is the same size with a small coastal town in Turkey. But really promising. Lots of cool villas, resorts, casinos and constructions.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

wow


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

pretty charming


----------



## _KGV_ (May 5, 2006)

i like it

it´s really interesting


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you...


----------



## serdar alt (May 2, 2006)

It's like a satalite paradise.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wich one?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Girne 










Gazimagosa













view of Taurus mountains in Turkey from Cyprus


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

The Colony Hotel


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Again impressive! 

Are these fresh pics Kuvvaci? Cuz the progress at this part of the island is fast...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I liked this colony hotel very much...

@Istanbullu most of them from last year....


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

When did they built The Colony Hotel?


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

This hotel is opened in 2003 January,

More pics btw,


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)

> your girlfriend?


yes, se was my girlfriend! but now she is in turkey!
she loves the Northern Cyprus very much, she always talk about the island! 

by the way, nice picx kuvvaci! i hope i have time next holliday for a short trip to the island! :cheers:


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

Is it ur summer house in Northern Cyprus in the last pix Kuvvaci ?


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Very nice pictures of Cyprus, however it'll be really nice if the North finally united back with the South!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Valeroso said:


> Very nice pictures of Cyprus, however it'll be really nice if the North finally united back with the South!


In 2004, Greeks didnt want it, i think that was there last chance !


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Valeroso said:


> Very nice pictures of Cyprus, however it'll be really nice if the North finally united back with the South!


I agree with you.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

cool..


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

^^
Where is it?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

different places


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

amazing ladies...


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Gordion said:


> In 2004, Greeks didnt want it, i think that was there last chance !


No, in 2004, the Greeks rejected the Kofi Annan plan, not unification. I'm pretty sure the majority of the Greeks want unification; but if the plan isn't good, I don't see how they could vote Yes to it. 

Anyway, not trying to turn this into a political discussion. The pics are nice!


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

no politics please.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

DeCoNs said:


> no politics please.


The incorrect title of this thread is what is political and it is non-factual and incorrect. That is where the first mistake started.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree.
Clearly the title was made simply to make a political statement against both the Greeks of Cyprus and the Greeks of Hellas. It also affects the Greeks of Diaspora including me. 

Really, the title should be changed at once.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, what in the ****.


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Who built that church with a minarete ? Where is it ? What happened there, When ? I like history.

Weird picture.

Greetings


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Aquinas said:


> Wow, what in the ****.


Wow! 

What a well articulated response to factual arguments pointing out the innacuracy of calling the northern part of the island by a name that is illegal and not recognized by any nation internationally.

Well done mate.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Wow!
> 
> What a well articulated response to factual arguments pointing out the innacuracy of calling the northern part of the island by a name that is illegal and not recognized by any nation internationally.
> 
> Well done mate.


Is it recognized this way by Turkey?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Tomb of Omar, a sacred muslim place


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> I think it is too hard...
> 
> Was the water being brought by baloon?


baloon? ehehe what do you mean by baloon?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

they put water into the baloon and baloon swims with the helo of the ships and crosses the sea...


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

icy said:


> Are there any water problems with the region?Where do they buy power?


Correct me if I am mistaken, but I do believe I have read before that power(at least some) is provided from the Republic of Cyprus.

Iv heard also, that there are quite a few casinos up north, among other unsavoury places. Does anyone have any photos of any casinos?


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

That's what I thought at first sight, I hope I will go there this summer for fresh pics.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Rev I tried to put some photos of casinos but could find just two bad photos. However as you know many people visit these casinos from South. I had a Greek Cypriot friend, as she told me visits of the men to these casinos created many problems in the families. Another thing that creat problem is Russian revu dancers.


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow Tomb of Omar seems really impressive!!! 
Thanks for the photos guys, I really feel like havin' a vacation whilst working in my office.. 

Northern Cyprus is worth a visit this summer. Guys, maybe we can organise a meetin' there huh ?


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

My grandmother will visit there this week with her group of friends for the 15th time.  

Konkenci takımı ve kumarbazlar için cennet bir ada gerçekten... hehehe


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*For Rev*

Casinos


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Which one is the biggest casino in TRNC? Anyone know?


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

I see the roads of Turkish Republic of Nothern Cyprus are in good condition but I heared that Turkish road association is going to build the first real motorway on the island, did anyone hear anything about that?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Girne-Lefkoşe road you mean... Yes, I heard about it too...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

What?Baloon?Really?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes baloon... I saw on TV...


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Beautiful photos !


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

What about the rain water?Are there any dams?I think a system to convert sea water to normal water is needed


----------



## Makaveli (Apr 29, 2006)

damn Cyprus seems like a nice place for a vacation. At least the Turkish part of it anyway


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

where is those last pics from?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Rev said:


> What is a Turkish Cyprus?
> Im sorry, Iv never heard of this before.


Maybe Australia is too far away, this can be the reason of why you have never heard.

BTW, with whom will you be united, with such the attitudes of you? How can piece and friendship be, if you consider the others non- exist? Where is empathy and understading in your life?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

icy said:


> ^^
> 
> 100% Turkish for centuries..not imitated by some nations..


You can't expect to get the "trolls" out with this attitude :down: 
U know why?..because u are a troll yourself...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ he doesn't mean Cypruss, he meant Baklava...


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ yes my friend,i know exactly what he was talking about  
still, irrelevant to this thread and sarcastic towards Greece...or am i wrong???


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

North Cyprus will be attracted by many investors soon....There are many hotels..it shows tourism is in good condition..but some jelaous trolls cant take it....I am not talking about you crossbowman, I am talking about some people who come here and insult us with bad words.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

crossbowman said:


> ^^ yes my friend,i know exactly what he was talking about
> still, irrelevant to this thread and sarcastic towards Greece...or am i wrong???


some posts can be, but the thread is not... If you read my former post you understand better.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Pic of Girne


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice view of the medittereanen sea through Girne


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

"What is a Turkish Cyprus?
Im sorry, Iv never heard of this before...." (Rev) 

The reason of this is just your ignorance. TURKISH REPUBLIC OF NORTHERN CYPRUS established in 1983 and if you don't know this you are very very ignorant about world politics. What a pity for you!!!

"They can have their little flag on a dry mountain...." (Leaf Fanatics) 

All of national flags are holy things and Turkish national flag are also a holy symbol of a free nation. If you insult this holy things you are just miserable... I can also insult your national flags or symbols but I don't want to start a struggle about these kinds of holy things. Be careful... 

All of Turks know that who are their friends and who are their enemies. TURKISH REPUBLIC OF NORTHERN CYPRUS will be free forever with 40.000 Turkish Soldiers and 250.000 brave and patriotic citizens. These are very very sensitive and dangerous subjects. Don't test our decisiveness or sensitiveness about our national benefits... 

I say again; BE CAREFUL..


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

TURKISH REPUBLIC OF NORTHERN CYPRUS is also a first world country with 10.000-12.000 USD GDP per capita, with international universities, touristic infrastructure, beautiful beaches-forests, and strong democratic tradition...

To Giorgos, Leaf Fanatics and the other Greeks like them... 

What do you expect from this kind of agressiveness??? Our individual friendships are more appropriate means than agressiveness for a probable union of Cyprus. Are'nt they???


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

kilgarvan said:


> "They can have their little flag on a dry mountain...." (Leaf Fanatics)
> 
> All of national flags are holy things and Turkish national flag are also a holy symbol of a free nation. If you insult this holy things you are just miserable...
> 
> ...


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

kilgarvan, I am 100% agree with u...he should've not said that.


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

Dont mess with Turks and don't mess with Texas.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

We do not post to troll's thread why is he barging here?pathetics...

I urge all people go and visit North Cyprus...many tourists visit there every year cause it is nice, very cheap, sunny, beautiful


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Well done kilgarvan :applause:


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

paradise country


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice. A question: how is Cyprus' decision on the Eurovision Contest's favourite song made? The nº1 vote (12 points) ALWAYS goes to Greece, no matter how good or how bad Greece's songs are. Yet, the island is divided politically but there is only one final decision taken. Is it the sum of both sides or is it greek cyprus' decision that prevails?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

it is the representer of Greek side...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Many people attend to the universities of north from all over the world..There are bunch of American universities and Turkish universites...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

as I heard European Parliament the group of Greens will organize Congress there...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I see that Russia, France, UK and USA never want to unification of Cyprus and all of them have different reasons...

Cypriots have two attempts left for the unification and then... :sleepy: 



*Salamis Ancient Site*


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Very nice photos. I hadn't seen photos of Northern Cyprus before. I must read up more on the situation of Cyprus.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice photos Kuvvac!


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

woooow look at the colour of the water


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Kurdistani (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a question by me: Does the Turkish cypriot airline operate somewhere else than Turkey and cyprus?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Mainly to the UK actually... Also other airlines use their planes sometimes...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Aparments in Girne


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

Maras


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

Girne from above


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

did you take those photos?


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

yes these r shot by me ... i got plenty of these , i just picked some which i think worth to post


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

these are wonderful photos... If you have more you must post please...


----------



## aykırtca (Feb 25, 2006)

wonderful pictures !!
wonderful place !!
but politics spoil it. 
how can we get rid of it ?


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

there is no way to get rid of these people ..


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

very beautiful thanks for these pics Nerw... :cheers:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

The "TRNC" ("Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus") is a self declared state that is recognised only by Turkey. It is NOT recognised by any other country and the UN. It is considered as a TURKISH MILITARY OCCUPIED AREA of the OFFICIALLY recognised REPUBLIC OF CYPRUS. 

Entering the occupied area via the airports or ports in the occupied area is illegal, considered a crime and you can be arrested for it by Interpol. Keep in mind that this area is now OFFICIALLY considered EU area ILLEGALLY occupied by TURKEY. 

Any form of exposure of these areas under the name of TRNC is also illegal and i suggest this thread is closed and deleted immediately. Any further delay will force me to contact the department of foreign affairs of the Republic of Cyprus which will resort first into a warning and then possible lawsuit against the site.

I hope this warning is taken absolutely seriously.


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

why dont you just go to hell buddy


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Nainawaaz said:


> why dont you just go to hell buddy


I think he's already in the hell mate... 

btw when will certain Greek members of SSC will stop opening several accounts here just to provoke Turkish members? 

Anyway let's keep on posting beautiful pics from the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus... :yes: That's what this site is for...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

WhiteMagick said:


> bla bla.


Stop terrorizing the thread. If you dont like it dont post anything or dont read it.what kind of rudeness is this?...This thread is nothing against with the forum rules..go take your politics somewhere else..This forum does not allow politic messages..The rules are clear..doh...the rules also say no second user name...I think you understand this..we can guess who u are..


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

WhiteMagick said:


> Any form of exposure of these areas under the name of TRNC is also illegal and i suggest this thread is closed and deleted immediately. Any further delay will force me to contact the department of foreign affairs of the Republic of Cyprus which will resort first into a warning and then possible lawsuit against the site.


Report google to your department of foreign affairs, it shall be a good start


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Joya Google is a search engine if you know what that really is. Apparently you don't.

To Nainawaaz, shame you from trying to lower the level of this discussion. 

To Icy, by naming these areas of the Republic of Cyprus as the TRNC you arleady yourself have politicised the thread.

To Instanbullu, its funny that your name is derived from Greek. Instanbul = in stas boli (in the city)


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

WhiteMagick said:


> Joya Google is a search engine if you know what that really is. Apparently you don't.


 :lol: 
I'm just showing you the path, a lot to report in the listing, you better get on reporting.

And don't forget to take care of the sponsored link on the right.

Whatever, good luck


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Joya said:


> :lol:
> I'm just showing you the path, a lot to report in the listing, you better get on reporting.
> 
> And don't forget to take care of the sponsored link on the right.
> ...


Maybe you should redirect your anger, irony and hostility to where it belongs or talk it out with a professional. It will help you a lot.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

WhiteMagick said:


> To Icy, by naming these areas of the Republic of Cyprus as the TRNC you arleady yourself have politicised the thread.


Those areas does not belong to Greek part, if you want to see it for yourself just visit the Turkish side. You are more than welcome. 



WhiteMagick said:


> To Instanbullu, its funny that your name is derived from Greek. Instanbul = in stas boli (in the city)


WOW! Big deal!


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

WhiteMagick said:


> Maybe you should redirect your anger, irony and hostility to where it belongs or talk it out with a professional. It will help you a lot.


Maybe  But can you just leave us alone with our pics as we had a clue on your knowledge, please ?


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

I think we should leave this sad guy alone... He is ruining the thread...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

It is a surprise to see that you fail to provide mature and substancial counter arguments. Ignorance is at skycraper levels in this thread. But then again what to expect from people behaving like todlers. 

My point that TRNC is illegal and all the areas are officially recognised by the UN as illegally occupied by the turkish military was made. The facts were presented. As harsh as the truth is it is best for you to accept it and deal with it.

I bid farewell to this kindergarden of a thread.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

prometheus..or who ever you are enjoy the pics


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

WhiteMagick said:


> It is a surprise to see that you fail to provide mature and substancial counter arguments. Ignorance is at skycraper levels in this thread. But then again what to expect from people behaving like todlers.
> 
> My point that TRNC is illegal and all the areas are officially recognised by the UN as illegally occupied by the turkish military was made. The facts were presented. As harsh as the truth is it is best for you to accept it and deal with it.
> 
> I bid farewell to this kindergarden of a thread.



well booh hooh to you. There is no legality in the world anymore buddy....does iraq sound familiar to you? Other than that, if it is so illegal, I am sure by now, the EU and the UN would have done somethign about it...so go back to greece or wherever you are from and enjoy the pics.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Nerw said:


>


nice pic.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm planning to visit Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus these days. Surely I will come back with great photos. I suppose I'll be in Girne.


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

I know this is a photo topic but I couldn't find any discussion topic about the North and it is sad that a topic closed because of official name of the country...






http://www.northcyprusfoodfest.com/index_en.php


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Girne*


D3s_20111123_3523 Cyprus - uitzicht op kasteel Girne vanaf St Hilarion kasteel von Michel Coumans auf Flickr


D3s_20111123_3481 Cyprus - uitzicht vanaf St Hilarion kasteel von Michel Coumans auf Flickr


D3s_20111123_3485 Cyprus - uitzicht vanaf St Hilarion kasteel op nieuwe haven Kyrenia von Michel Coumans auf Flickr


D3s_20111123_3522 Cyprus - uitzicht vanaf St Hilarion kasteel von Michel Coumans auf Flickr


D3s_20111123_3494 Cyprus - uitzicht vanaf St Hilarion kasteel von Michel Coumans auf Flickr


Girne6565 von lbraverm auf Flickr


Girne6570 von lbraverm auf Flickr


Old Harbor of Girne von BohemianTraveler auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Bellapais Abbey von _Hans_ auf Flickr


Kyrenia Harbour Restaurants von Dudley auf Flickr


Kyrenia Harbor von hans2568 auf Flickr


Girne6597 von lbraverm auf Flickr


Girne von _Hans_ auf Flickr


000013 von alikural auf Flickr


Girne Harbour von oksana.savitskaya auf Flickr


Girne Castle  von oksana.savitskaya auf Flickr


Kyrenia sunset von mawfortyone auf Flickr


Kyrenia Harbour IMG_6045 von oddlegs auf Flickr


Kyrenia Harbour von moymackay auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Lefkoşa Meydanı - Venedik Sütunu by pelince.com, on Flickr


Gazi Mağusa by pelince.com, on Flickr


Mavi Köşk by pelince.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Salamis Harabeleri - Kıbrıs by pelince.com, on Flickr


Zafer Burnu by pelince.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Apostolos Andreas Manastırı by pelince.com, on Flickr


Dipkarpaz Kilise by pelince.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kıbrıs Dipkarpaz by pelince.com, on Flickr


Kıbrıs Dipkarpaz by pelince.com, on Flickr


Salamis Harabeleri - Kıbrıs by pelince.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bellapais Manastırı (Bellapais Abbey) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Latin St. George Katedrali (Latin Cathedral of St. George) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Bellapais Manastırı, Okul Bölümü (Bellapais Abbey, School Section) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

St. Sophia Cathedral Square (Nicosia, North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Bellapais Manastırı (Bellapais Abbey) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

St. Sophia Cathedral Square Wider Angle (Nicosia, North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Chypre - Nicosie [Lefkosia] by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, beautiful photos guys


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anybody have good pictures of modern Gazimagusa/Famagusta? I find only pictures from Walled city, but not from modern part of the city. Have they started to build new campus of ITU, any new buildings in EMU campus?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos ....kay:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

intelligentBG said:


> Does anybody have good pictures of modern Gazimagusa/Famagusta? I find only pictures from Walled city, but not from modern part of the city. Have they started to build new campus of ITU, any new buildings in EMU campus?


a few pictures fromm Gazimagusa


Cipro [CY], Gazimagusa (Ammochostos Famagosta). by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr


North Cyprus ~ Famagusta ( Gazimagusa ) by Sarhang Hariri, on Flickr


Palm Beach by Sarhang Hariri, on Flickr


Palm beach by Sarhang Hariri, on Flickr



Palm Beach by Sarhang Hariri, on Flickr


Palm Beach by Sarhang Hariri, on Flickr


Cipro [CY], Gazimagusa (Ammochostos Famagosta). by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr


Cipro [CY], Gazimagusa (Ammochostos Famagosta). by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot MANON…! I appreciate your efforts!
As I know the most modern parts of Northern Cyprus are the university campuses around the country (especially METU-NCC nearby Guselyurt). Also the future campus of ITU in Gazimagusa will be very modern. Obviously we do not have students from N.Cyprus universities here although there are many faculties of Architecture. Strange.
Anyway, I am glad to see N.Cyprus so fast developing. 
My dream is to see some of these half-ruined historic buildings incorporated into modern life, for example as a part of some modern culture building. I am not an architect but may be there would be developed good ideas for re-usage of that ruined buildings.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm surprise with the beauty of the Nothern Cyprus:yes:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

intelligentBG said:


> Thanks a lot MANON…! I appreciate your efforts!
> As I know the most modern parts of Northern Cyprus are the university campuses around the country (especially METU-NCC nearby Guselyurt). Also the future campus of ITU in Gazimagusa will be very modern. Obviously we do not have students from N.Cyprus universities here although there are many faculties of Architecture. Strange.
> Anyway, I am glad to see N.Cyprus so fast developing.
> My dream is to see some of these half-ruined historic buildings incorporated into modern life, for example as a part of some modern culture building. I am not an architect but may be there would be developed good ideas for re-usage of that ruined buildings.


yes,it is. North Cyprus really has so much development potential.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ambiance Restaurant by PuzzleTravel, on Flickr


Ambiance Restaurant by PuzzleTravel, on Flickr


Ambiance Restaurant by PuzzleTravel, on Flickr


Kybele Restaurant by PuzzleTravel, on Flickr


Kybele Restaurant by PuzzleTravel, on Flickr


Ambiance Restaurant by PuzzleTravel, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bellapais Manastırı (Bellapais Abbey) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Bellapais Manastırı, Okul Bölümü (Bellapais Abbey, School Section) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Bellapais Manastırı (Bellapais Abbey) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Lala Mustafa Paşa Cami (St Nicholas Cathedral) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eski Liman (Old Harbor), Girne, Kuzey Kıbrıs (Kyrenia, North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


Lala Mustafa Paşa Cami (St Nicholas Cathedral) - Kuzey Kıbrıs (North Cyprus) by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## Sanat (Dec 30, 2012)

*Rocks Hotel in Girne*




























*Hotel Malpas in Girne*






















































































































*HOTEL ARTEMIS*


----------



## Sanat (Dec 30, 2012)

*Campus Life in North Cyprus
*


----------



## Sanat (Dec 30, 2012)

*HOTEL KAYA ARTEMIS*


----------



## Sanat (Dec 30, 2012)

*NOAH´s ARCH DELUXE*


----------



## Sanat (Dec 30, 2012)

*HOTEL CRATOS PREMIUM*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

beautiful photos, thanks Sanat, please keep updated this thread, miss Northern Cyprus


----------



## Direct (Feb 10, 2015)

*North Cyprus*

Gorgeous photos of North Cyprus


----------



## Tamassos (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks great, should go there for vacation soon - perhaps this year?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Which Updates? The last visible pics are from 2013.


----------

